# Stainless Steel grind cup



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Inspired by the Niche video from @DavecUK, I want to try out grinding into a small SS cup.

Does anyone know where I can get something suitable?

I've looked on Ebay and Amazon and there are one or two that might work, but it would need to be quite a polished interior - not rough so the grinds do not stick to the sides.

Any links appreciated.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mini cocktail shakers work well.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Inspired by the Niche video from @DavecUK, I want to try out grinding into a small SS cup.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get something suitable?
> 
> ...


And to piggyback, what's better in terms of grinds not clinging ? Satin hairline finish or highly polished mirror finish?

I currently use my porlex mini base as a SS cup, and it has satin hairline finish. Not much grinds sticking, but not perfect. Would mirror finish be any better?

Also diameter of about 57 mm would be nice. Place portafilter on it upside down, then flip the whole thing over. No spills..


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I've tried a larger cocktail shaker experiment but it was quite rough on the interior (satin hairline), and the grinds did not slide out very easily. I could always buy a small one and then polish it up. Better though if something was already out there more suitable.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The one in the Niche wasn't the final product, it was from a chocolate shaker that happened to fit 58mm portafilters and used for the prototype. They will actually manufacture a proper one (that looks nice) during production.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's it! Searched chocolate shaker and there they are! Thanks again @DavecUK.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

lake_m said:


> That's it! Searched chocolate shaker and there they are! Thanks again @DavecUK.


do you have a link to what you found? i cant seem to find something perfect for a 58mm PF

Cheers


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Stirrup cups as used in the hunting and shooting field.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_10?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=stainless+steel+cups&sprefix=steel+cups%2Caps%2C390&crid=3PRISGZZOUAB3


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> do you have a link to what you found? i cant seem to find something perfect for a 58mm PF
> 
> Cheers


It's one of these....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16x-Stainless-Steel-Chocolate-Shaker-Duster-Coffee-Barista-Stencils-W-T-/253316330508?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275

Not sure if it will fit into a 58mm portafilter perfectly though. (Mine is a 53mm and I just tip the grinds into it using a 'Norvin' funnel)


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

lake_m said:


> It's one of these....
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16x-Stainless-Steel-Chocolate-Shaker-Duster-Coffee-Barista-Stencils-W-T-/253316330508?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275
> 
> Not sure if it will fit into a 58mm portafilter perfectly though. (Mine is a 53mm and I just tip the grinds into it using a 'Norvin' funnel)


Thanking you, I have just ordered it and asking around if anyone has a funnel on the wanted forum


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I just picked up one of these from my local kitchen supplies shop

https://www.kitchencraft.co.uk/m/categories/baking/baking_accessories/sieves_sifters_1/stainless_steel_shaker_kcmulti.htm

The outside diameter of the catch cup is 56.5mm so it's a good fit into a portafilter and it's 70mm high - so nice and compact and makes inverting the PF easy. Highly polished on the outside and smooth satin inside. Not getting much if any retention (much less than the feldgrind catch cup).

Cost £6.99

On amazon for £6.75

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KitchenCraft-Adjustable-Stainless-Chocolate-Shaker/dp/B0001IX210/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1515097179&sr=8-2&keywords=KitchenCraft+Stainless+steel+shaker


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

We use these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Klean-Kanteen-Brushed-Stainless-2017-Bottle/dp/B016DGBYCM/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1515097926&sr=8-27&keywords=klean+kanteen+steel+cup


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

salty said:


> I just picked up one of these from my local kitchen supplies shop
> 
> https://www.kitchencraft.co.uk/m/categories/baking/baking_accessories/sieves_sifters_1/stainless_steel_shaker_kcmulti.htm
> 
> ...


Thats pretty!

I have a funnel on order and I think ill get one of those as well. Just making a new shelf/PF holder for the Mazzer


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Thats pretty!
> 
> I have a funnel on order and I think ill get one of those as well. Just making a new shelf/PF holder for the Mazzer


Works really well


----------

